# MY PRESETS HAVE ALL DISAPPEARED



## SueD (Jul 7, 2010)

ALL Presets that came with Lightroom 3 have disappeared.
I must have accidently hit something when I tried to save my own
preset 

Can someone please help me get those back?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forums SueD,

Take a look at your Edit&gt;Preferences&gt;Presets and see "Store Presets with Catalog" is checked. If so, uncheck it and see if your presets reappear.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 8, 2010)

[quote author=SueD link=topic=1'359.msg69972#msg69972 date=127854188']
ALL Presets that came with Lightroom 3 have disappeared.
[/quote]

Rikk, IIRC the "Store Presets with Catalog" switch only affects *User* Presets, not the Lightroom Presets which are supplied on installation, which is what I assume Sue has 'lost'. 

Sue, welcome to the forum! Could I ask you to clarify what you mean when you say the Presets have disappeared? For a start I assume you are talking about Develop Presets, is that correct?

When you say they have disappeared, do you mean:

1. The Presets Pane in the left-hand panel in the Develop Module has disappeared, as shown in the first screenshot below? If so, simply *right-click* anywhere in the left-hand panel and a menu will pop-up which gives you to option to turn on or off the display of the various panel entities. Presets will NOT have a tick alongside it, so click on the word and your presets are back.

2. Or do you mean that the Presets pane IS there, but it is 'collapsed' as in second screenshot below? In which case simply click on the small arrow to the left of the word Presets in the LH Panel and it will 'expand' the stack to reveal both Lightroom and User Preset lists (and the small arrow will also change from pointing 'right' to pointing 'down'). NOTE: these are also collapsible/expandable by clicking on them in the same way....just make sure the arrow is pointing down, not left, as this indicates an expanded stack.

3. If everything is properly expanded as per screenshot 3 below, and your Lightroon presets are still missing, let us know as this would probably indicate something slightly more mysterious is going on!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 8, 2010)

Jim, you are right. I didn't read the original post correctly.


----------



## flash37 (Mar 20, 2011)

How can I see these sceen shots. I've tired what you described and cannot seem to resort the presets panel. Flash


----------



## flash37 (Mar 20, 2011)

My presets are still missing. The right click dialog box doesn't show any develop preset panel and they don't seem to exist anywhere in LR. Can I reload them from the install disk or downloard them from Adobe? It's been months and I can't find my way around this. Flash


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 20, 2011)

Flash, can you give us a few more details?



Are you talking about LR's own develop presets?
Or User Presets?
Where are you not seeing them: in the Develop Module or the Library/Import Module?
Are you seeing the actual Lightroom and User Presets folders, but they are empty?
Or are you just not seeing the Presets panel in the Develop Module?

This is how the left-hand panel in the Develop Module looks normally with all displays 'collapsed':




If I right-click on any of the four pane headers below the Navigator (i.e Presets, Snapshots, History or Collections) I will see a context menu as per this next screenshot, and you will see that I can toggle the display of each of those 4 panes on and off by clicking to the left of each title:



So with Presets unchecked, my left-hand panel would look like this:



Does any of this relate to your problem?


----------



## calemjess (Oct 5, 2011)

*same thing happened to me*

I downloaded a couple of new presets and went to install them and now the whole preset module is gone and it appears that the two of my own presets have been deleted as well.  

I do not normally have software/computer issues like this, but this one truly has me baffled!  Please help me get them back!!!!

Kim


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 5, 2011)

See my response in the other thread that you've started.


----------



## calemjess (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you for your help!  I did get it fixed and have installed my first preset!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 6, 2011)

Well done Kim!


----------

